# Mounting using the horn



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Great post.

This is also a fab way of twisting and damaging the saddle tree.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

you have to ask what happens when they try to mount with an english saddle


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> you have to ask what happens when they try to mount with an english saddle


lol good point!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> you have to ask what happens when they try to mount with an english saddle


I'm considering posting a similar thread for mounting English style, to which the equivalent would be holding on to the pommel by grabbing where it clears the wither.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

LisaG719 said:


> Great post.
> 
> This is also a fab way of twisting and damaging the saddle tree.


if that damages your tree your not out much and your horse is much better off.

I use the horsn to mount but I never use the cantle. I place my right hand on the horn and my left hand holds the reins and the mane. i then balance myself and step into the saddle. i have mounted a horse without the cinch done up and the saddle doesn't move so I tend to think it is not very uncomfortable for the horse.

The worst part of the way the woman is mounting is that when she has one leg in the air over the horses back she has to let go with her right hand.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

This is actually a far bigger issue with English mounting then it is with Western mounting. I am failing to see how you could possibly twist a proper Western tree mounting this way. It may uncomfortable for the horse, but I tend to think it has more to do with the larger woman struggling to mount then it does actually grabbing the horn. A Western saddle is set up and designed in such a way that pressure would be evenly applied across the right side of the horses spine.

If you are a rider you requires the horn to pull yourself up, it doesn't matter if you're grabbing mane, you're still going to twist the saddle because you haven't learned how to solely use your lower body to mount. If you are an experienced rider, then grabbing the horn shouldn't matter because you wouldn't be exerting any force on it anyway, merely using it for balance as your legs did the work.

I essentially mount the same way kevinshorses does. My left hand holds the reins in front of the saddle, and my right hand will either hold the cantle briefly or grab the horn as I get my foot in.

Due to the design of an English saddle, I will NOT mount in one without a mounting block. I am a heavy person, and regardless of how quick and effeciently you mount, an English saddle is not designed to have that sort of force exerted on it. The vast majority of English riders should be mounting with blocks due to the design of the saddle.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Mikolaj, very informative. The way you describe your mounting technique is very similar to the method I mentioned as a good technique. I did not choose that lady because she is bigger, that has nothing to do with it, she is in fact an experienced rider, her size is no excuse for improper mounting techniques. 

I brought this up for the exact point you are making, mounting solely with your lower body is not correct either. It places all the weight into one side of the saddle, exactly the same as pulling yourself up using the horn. 

The method (for both english and western) I am trying to promote involves _all four_ human limbs. The left arm, balances the rider and is used to push without using the tack, the right arm, is used to pull (or push depending on the height) simultaneously with the left leg, this minimizes the pull on the saddle and the horses back, and the right leg, is used to push off and aid with momentum. It is a very balanced method for both the horse and rider. 

Mounting blocks are an amazing tool, but they are not always present and even if they are, knowing how to mount correctly is still extremely important.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

When I mount I grab a bit of mane and the reins with my left and and then with my right hand I hold on the back of the saddle and get up into the saddle. I'm getting better each time I mount. It doesn't seem to bother my horse at all.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and I don't really pull too much on the saddle. I like to think of my right leg as a spring and bounce up and lift...make sense?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The problem with holding the cantle with your right hand is that you have to let go to swing your leg over and if your horse moves then you will loose your balance. If you put your right hand on the horn then you maintain contact through the entire process. If you are getting on colts or riding problem horses then it is even more important.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> The problem with holding the cantle with your right hand is that you have to let go to swing your leg over and if your horse moves then you will loose your balance. If you put your right hand on the horn then you maintain contact through the entire process. If you are getting on colts or riding problem horses then it is even more important.


thats what i was thinking when i read the post.... i havent ever really had a lot of experience witht that kinda stuff, haha :lol:


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> if that damages your tree your not out much and your horse is much better off.
> 
> I use the horsn to mount but I never use the cantle. I place my right hand on the horn and my left hand holds the reins and the mane. i then balance myself and step into the saddle. i have mounted a horse without the cinch done up and the saddle doesn't move so I tend to think it is not very uncomfortable for the horse.
> 
> The worst part of the way the woman is mounting is that when she has one leg in the air over the horses back she has to let go with her right hand.


This is how I mount also. Left hand on the mane and right hand on the horn. I do not like to have my hand anywhere to the rear of the saddle. You have to let go to finish mounting. Not good at all.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Never really thought about it. I concur with the point made about the larger woman struggling to get in the saddle being more damaging than the mounting method. I also use the horn or the pommel when mounting from the ground. I have no idea if I out a hand on the cantle or not, it's a very rare occurrence because I personally hate mounting from the ground and will walk a decent ways to find a stump to help with the process. I understand if you're on a trail and you've got nothing to climb on, but even finding a hill to position your horse on to give you higher ground is beneficial. Even when I mount from a mounting block, I don't use the stirrup, I just kinda swing my leg over, still managing to land softly on her back.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

oh. I always mount that way. oops! not any more :lol:


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I always use some sort of block. I am not the best of mounters and I know very well that if I mounted a 17 hand horse in a jumping saddle without a block I would probably give some torque on his back and unbalance the saddle. One block I use is a two stepper. The other is a three stepper and then a fence rail, both of which I can simply lower onto/move sideways onto the horse more than step up and absolutely no pressure is placed on the left stirrup or his back. In some situations where there is no block, I have gotten a leg up which seems to work pretty well. Those pictures make me wince. I think that even if she had a strong core to get up there (which is not evident), her legs are simply too short to not put a lot of pressure on the left stirrup when getting up because she has to lift higher. A random tip for English riders: every few months, pull both your stirrup leathers off and check how long they are. If the left one is significantly longer, chances are you may be putting pressure on when mounting.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I always mount with a mounting block 
I am learned to use my left hand for grabbing the reins and a piece of mane, never the horn.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I ride mainly English but in any style you should use a mounting block and never pull on the saddle


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any additional tips for how to mount the right way? I unfortunately was always taught to mount holding onto the horn and cantle..then someone told me that I shouldn't do that without explaining why, so I tried to figure out how to mount correctly and just couldn't..do it. I felt awkward and imbalanced and practically fell over. But now I feel really guilty for the harm I've probably caused to the horse I rode =(

Nowadays I always mount with a mounting block because my horse is just too tall and I am just not that flexible..so I don't twist the saddle at all when I mount this way. I still hold the horn but am only really pushing down on it, not pulling it sideways at all. But I can't figure out how to do this right from the ground..could anyone give a step by step guide for dummies? =P


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I have really strong leg muscles, so I really don't have to use the horn at all. I grab on to the horse's mane place my other hand near the back of the saddle. I use the mane to pull myself up(no..it does not hurt the horse at all. lol ) and throw my leg over.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Can someone post a video of what y'all mean? I'm trying to understand how you're saying we should mount and I'm having a hard time visualizing it. :lol:

I don't generally mount Lacey from the ground because she does walk off immediately (something I'm working on) and it's not so fun to be on the ground, hopping along next to her as she walks along like "we're goin' for a ride! we're goin' for a ride!" I haven't had enough experience mounting from the ground to be fast at it either, and I'm sure I probably kick her accidentally and stiff so generally I use a mounting block and just swing my leg over her back.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a heavy gal who uses a mounting block when I'm at home. When I'm out on the trail I just look for something to stand on or get a boost. Mostly I get a boost :lol: I thankfully have a husband and several riding buddys who don't mind giving my big butt a push 
I never grab the rear of the saddle as it puts too much twist on everything including me. I would end up all the way over the horse :shock:
I grab mane and reins with my left hand and the opposite side of the saddle pommel with my right. My saddle has no horn, so Its a habit even with horned saddles to reach across and grab the opposite side rather than the horn. Plus it puts less leverage on the saddle.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I made a mistake in my O.P, you use the left hand to balance, and the _*right*_ hand to pull 
Here is a video demonstrating:





​


----------



## Obsessedhorselover (Jan 13, 2010)

wow i never thought of that!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha we both used the same Video. I will delete mine.
Its a great video, I love Julie Goodnight


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I have never, in my entire life understood the purpose of putting your foot in the stirrup as you face the rear, and then hopping like a goon. I see no practical purpose, and not only is it dangerous, it gives you a fantastic opportunity to toe your horse right in the barrel with your pointy boot.

Why on earth do people do this? Isn't it just easier to twist your stirrup the correct way and start out IN the mounting position? Why is hopping around on one leg, poking your horse in the belly seen as the "proper" way?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have never done the face the rear and hop to center dance. I think in the video she says it helps keep the horse from walking off but I don't get it either. My horse never walks off and I don't wear pointy boots :lol:


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

This is how I got on today. I like the valet fence rail parking option better than any other mounting method. Ignore the horrid position, I was a little discombobulated at this particular moment.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I am going to try the holding mane and reins and with the other hand holding the horn...hopefully I don't end up faceplanting in my horse. One day I was about to mount and my foot slipped out of the stirrup and I almost faceplanted on my horse...the embarassing thing was there were people around..all family but one but still! lol.

I am getting better at mounting. I use to use a stump but now I have no choice cause there is nothing at the stable to mount my horse with except doing it old fasion way.

I had family (my mom's side ..my mother told me this story) that had horses and they apparently really trusted them because the would towards the horses behind jump and lift with their hand and get on...not that is impressive..but I would never do that. I don't feel like getting hurt.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree. I do not face the rear of the horse either. It just seems like a wast of time and effort to have to bounce to get into the position needed to mount. Just start there. If you train your horse to stand still and enforce it every time you mount you will not have a problem with them walking off. Even her horse once she was on wanted to walk off. I do not allow that.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am confused...any type of mounting from the ground is going to pull the saddle that direction, so what does pulling the horn have to do with anything?


----------



## spence (Nov 8, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> I agree. I do not face the rear of the horse either. It just seems like a wast of time and effort to have to bounce to get into the position needed to mount. Just start there. If you train your horse to stand still and enforce it every time you mount you will not have a problem with them walking off. Even her horse once she was on wanted to walk off. I do not allow that.


except some of us haven't quite figured out how to train the horse to stand still... it's not so bad when it's a short guy, but the taller one i have some issues with and have one hell of a time getting on him...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A properly adjusted western saddle with the cinch tight enough should not move enough to one side or the other to actually hurt the horse while you are getting on unless you are a very heavy person and just hang there on the side for a long time. I sometimes get on the same way as Kevin and other times I get on using the horn and cantle, though that is usually on my more trained horses that are not likely to misbehave.

I really dislike that video, the longer that you stand at your horse's side with one foot in the stirrup, the more risk there is to you. What would happen if just after you put your foot in the stirrup facing backward, your horse spooked and bolted forward? I can easily imagine a person being knocked down and getting their foot hung in the stirrup resulting in dragging. It is much less likely for a horse to bolt backward than it is forward. If you are standing at their side facing forward with only the ball of your foot in the stirrup and your horse spooks forward, your foot will simply come out of the stirrup with much less risk to you. Plus, you don't have to hop down the length of your horse poking them in the belly just to get in the proper mounting position that you could have just as easily started in. If you are mounting in a way that is balanced and comfortable for you, you should be able to pick up your reins without losing your balance if your horse starts to walk off. As for how she dismounts, I can plainly see the accident waiting to happen there. What if your horse bucks/spooks after you have both feet out of the stirrups and only your hands on the cantle and horn holding you on? She could end up flipped over the top of the horse onto her head or getting a saddle horn in the chest because she doesn't have enough points of contact to maintain control of her body or her horse. I get off the same way I get on. I make sure that my left foot is only in the stirrup up to the ball of my foot, then I put my left hand on the mane and right hand on the horn, then swing down and have my right foot securely on the ground before I take my left out of the stirrup. Doing this, I have never even had one instant that I thought I might get hung up, even during some pretty hairy dismounts.

What I have a bigger problem with that is not exactly the same but related is those trainers that hang off the side of a horse for minutes before either stepping back off or getting on. This is a more important time in a horse's life when they are truely more likely to respond very badly to any pain inflicted on them. IMHO, the longer you hang off their side, the more the saddle moves and the more likely they are to buck. My belief is that if you are gonna put your foot in the stirrup, then you better be ready to get on quick fast and in a hurry. An older horse that is more used to having the saddle move around or being pulled off balance should be willing to just deal with it until the situation can be rectified. A roping horse that threw a fit whenever the saddle gets pulled a little off center isn't much of a roping horse.

There is one instance that I can think of where Dobe being tolerant of an off center saddle saved me from possible serious injury. I was working cattle with my brother and was driving some yearling cattle up into the chute so that they could be re-branded and given shots. However, the run and the chute were inside a barn and the gate to shut them in was just under the barn overhang that was too short for me to ride a horse under there so I had to run them toward the chute and jump off to run into the barn to shut the gate to keep them in. One run, I was loping after about 5 head but just as I started off (at a lope) to run in to get the gate, I saw one of them had turned and was coming my way at a long lope. This was about an 800 or 900 pound heifer that really could have hurt me. My only options were to get off and probably get run over or hang on for all I was worth to leave her enough room to run past me. So I got a handful of mane in my left hand and the horn in my right with my left foot still in the stirrup. I was already past the point of no return and could not possibly get back on as gravity and momentum were carrying me toward the ground. However, I held on and ended up spinning around and my hip hit Dobe in the shoulder but I was left hanging on his side above the heifer as she ran past. I looked about like the woman in the video when she just started to get on, facing backward with one foot in the stirrup. If he had not been comfortable with having the saddle pulled off center, I could have been seriously hurt that day. I think that a good horse should stand still and quiet regardless of how you have to get on.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think I've ever mounted using the saddle. I just grab the reins and mane and let my other arm reach over to grab my right rein. That said, I never mount a horse from the ground, be it a 16.3 TB or a 13.2 Welsh pony. I use a block, the fence, my instructor's knee.. I'm 5'2 and my knees are bad.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You can mount with the horn, so long as you're not stupid about it. I use it, but I'm not yanking the horse over or anything. I hold the reins and the horn just to hold for balance but I use my legs to get myself up. I'm short, okay? I need a little help to get on the big horses. xD


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I was taught to mount by grabbing a piece of mane and the reins, so I've never grabbed the horn. I also use a mounting block, even though I've ridden some horses that I could easily hop on and off of. I can't think of exactly how I mount, but I'm fairly certain I don't use the cantle.....my horse walked off on me once while I was swinging my leg over, and I didn't fall backwards, which either means I have really good balance or I was holding on to the horn with my right! Like sorrel horse said, I'm a shortie, so if I ever did manage to mount from the ground, I would probably be required to grab the horn, or grab something, to keep me balanced!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been told my whole life to NEVER touch the cantle when getting on. It twists the whole saddle through the waist. I also have a horse who had soreness in his kidneys for a while - ANY weight on the back/cantle of the saddle put pressure AND twist on top of a very sensitive and unsupported part of the horses back.

I'm like Kevin - I can get on a horse with a loose girth and the saddle will not move. 



> could anyone give a step by step guide for dummies? =P


Well, this is my way, in an english or stock saddle, for a horse who has had back issues so I am very concious of his back.

I always start on the left side, facing my saddle. I gather my reins and a hunk of mane (If I have it!) in my left hand, generally about halfway up the neck. My right hand holds the pommel, as far over the opposite said as I can reach and is comfortable. My foot goes in the stirrup and I face forward as I will when i'm on before I go to mount. I hop once if I need to then use my left hand (on the reins/neck) to take most of the weight, use my right hand as counterweight for my body, and I push my left knee into the saddle as well while I get on up. 

Having my left knee pushing into the saddle and my right hand counterbalancing it, plus my left hand steadying me and taking a lot of the weight, the saddle isn't twisted in any direction.

of course, if in a hurry I get up anyway I can! but I never, ever hold the cantle.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

The facing backwards thing is supposed to be incase your horse walks away on you, that you have some swing in you to still be able to get on him. It actually does work, but skip all the bouncing around nonsense. 

I always grab whatever I need to in order to get on my horse. My little girl I can mount with a saddle by grabbing nothing really. On the other hand, my 17.3 girl -- tell me I can't grab that saddle? Ya, right. English or western, that saddle has my hand on it somewhere. Tell me to grab her mane? And then she moves unexpectedly and my wrist is bent over the saddle? uh uh, not me. However, I have noticed I will use her mane to help with the dismount. I can get on her bareback from flat ground, but when a saddle is in the way, I can't get the oomph to jump that high. Landing on saddles with your belly _hurts_. 

If holding on to the saddle is going to break it, well, what the heck kind of saddle is that anyway? If the saddle moving around a bit is going to hurt my horse, well, what's she going to do when she slips a bit and looses her balance? If the saddle moves that much when little ol' me gets on, it probably doesn't fit properly in the first place anyway. I can see this being valid with heavier people though. But I'm only 125lbs.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Hm...I always grab the saddle, is this actually bad or only for horses with back problems?? I never really had though of it because it's how I was taught when I was little. I'm quick about it and if the saddle were to start to slip I would stop and readjust....but is this hurting the horse's withers? I can't get a visual on how some of you are explaining this. lol. I'm light too, so maybe it's not a big deal...?


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't really know how I mount, it is so automatic so I watched myself. I take the reins in my left hand, place the left hand on the horn, if I had a horn and the right hand on the center of the cantle. I place my left foot in the stirrup and just before I swing aboard my left hand the one holding the reins moves forward onto the mane, I grab a handfull and the right hand shifts to the far side of the cantle and I spring up using the mane to steady myself and the right hand pulls briefly and then swings forward.
I do not flop down in the saddle but settle softly.
I do not have a problem mounting and like Kevin I have demostrated mounting numerous times without any girth at all on the saddle.
I see weak people pulling themselves up , putting their weight out away from the horses centerline, some really struggling. In the meantime I am usually holding the horse and the off stirrup.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, I am 5' my other half has 15.2-16h horses how do I get on without grabbing something. Mind I have smaller legs so the stirrups are not long but short. lol
Im always a test to see how well a horse stands


----------



## Horsesrawesome (Mar 7, 2010)

My instructor told me that you use the pommel instead of the horn. Like you said the horn causes pressure


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I was taught to mount like Tennessee...I take up the reins and a good grab of mane in my left hand, and lay my right flat on the far right skirt. I was taught never to grab the saddle, simply to use the flat of my hand as a pushing up point. I face my horse's shoulder when I step into stirrup, then as I step up (after one leg bounce to help pushing off) my left hand travels to the pommel before I swing my leg over the cantle. I never feel particularly unbalanced once I have at least some weight in the stirrup, and can also mount loose or ungirthed this way. 

I do unfortunately have to use the mane, even for my short boy Hoover, because I myself am pretty darn short. It has never seemed to bother any horse I mount, however.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I honestly have enough strength to just jump up. I guess it becomes a habit after a while. Bareback is another story.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im a big believer in mounting blocks doesnt matter what saddle you are using. this is mainly for the horses comfort. 

id just like to add to what everyone else has said and say that when mounting to avoid saddle damage and back pain for the horse you should kinda 'spring' into the saddle. ive seen so many people who just stand and drag themselves onto the horses back. this makes it harder for the rider and more uncomfortable for the horse. by using your legs to push yourself up you end up in the saddle much easier and with more grace than dragging yourself up. hope that made sense


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I use an old mileral lick bucket. lol. I'm a bigger girl and I do notice the saddle moving when I mount from the ground. It's not much, but it's there. Now tomorrow I'm going to spend prolly 30 mins mounting and dismounting to see which way works best for me and my horse. I haven't ever really paid attention to it. And now I'm on a mission to be able to mount with a loose girth.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For some people, that is kinda hard regardless of how big you are. Some of that depends on how your horse is conformed as well. I can get on Denny with a loose girth and the saddle hardly moves (he is 15hh) but if I try to do the same on Dobe (who is 14.3hh), the saddle will slide quite a bit because he is slightly mutton withered.....or maybe just too fat LOL.

Boy, those mineral lick barrels make handy (and cheap) step stools and mounting blocks, don't they?


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I agree with Smrobs on the Julie Goodnight video, I like Julie Goodnight bunches but she's not quite covered all the bases here. As Smorbs pointed out if your foot is in the stirrup facing the rear of the horse, the horse bolts, you would be knocked on your back then flipped to your face like a flapjack. Also I might add that the use of a crupper and breast collar adjusted properly (making contact no slop, but not tight either) will help keep the saddle in place while mounting as well as trail riding. The horse learns to use the crupper, clamping down with the tail muscle keeping everything in place. Mounting blocks are nice and easy on the horse no one will dispute this. The problem is what happens in an emergency? If you fall off alone? The horse needs to know that mounting is not always going to be a perfect experience for them. What if the saddle does move and slides to the belly of the horse? Will your horse blow up? I want Frass to know that I'm not always going to be the perfect equestrian. That I may kick her butt as I swing my leg over.(as a matter of fact I purposely kick her in the butt as I swing my leg over, then rub her with my boot and tell she s a good girl). That I may forget to tighten the cincha and the saddle may move. That I may get on backwards or from the off side. She needs to know that I am King of the goobernaughts and may do stupid things from time to time, she must forgive me and go on. The trail is not the place to learn if my horse will tolerate my imperfections. There is nothing wrong with using a mounting block, but trail horses need to know that there may be all sorts of ways to get on and off. Years ago I watched a John Lyons show, where part of his stand still, mounting, training was playing like he was drunk. Hanging all over the horse, falling off the horses back and swinging from it's neck. Slobbering and staggering falling down, pulling the saddle down around the horses belly. All this time the horse just stood and watched him. DISCLAIMER: "Slobbering is just an option"


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> ...you should kinda 'spring' into the saddle. ive seen so many people who just stand and drag themselves onto the horses back. this makes it harder for the rider and more uncomfortable for the horse. by using your legs to push yourself up you end up in the saddle much easier and with more grace than dragging yourself up. hope that made sense


'Springing' up is the way I've always mounted, using one, continuous motion and using the horn just to rest my hand with the reins, not pull me up. It always reminds me of the old high jumpers getting over the bar.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Last time out riding, this thread came to mind and it occured to me that the saddle horn was designed to be a TOOL to be PULLED on. Rope a calf/cow/bull, wrap the rope around the horn and that horse is supposed to keep the rope taught at all times. Just one example as the way I understand it. This whole don't pull on the saddle or horn business doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ That is true NM. However, most people don't keep their cinches as tight during regular riding as you have to when you plan to rope. If I am going to rope something, I will step off and pull my front cinch up another 2 to 5 holes and the back cinch up maybe 2 or 3, depending on what size the animal is that I plan to rope. It wouldn't be reasonable for me to ask my horse to tolerate cinches that tight during regular pleasure riding.

But, like I said in one of my other posts, if the saddle is fitted semi-properly and tightened up enough, it shouldn't move enough to hurt the horse regardless of how you get on.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Good point. I never even thought of that. I wonder if I cinch my horses too tightly, then. There is no way I would be able to cinch up another couple of holes. I think I'm going to try to go a bit looser and see what happens. I like it to be snug to prevent movement and thus rubs, but maybe I'm going too tight. I'm starting a new thread about that here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/how-tight-do-you-cinch-50029/#post576221


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Also saddles are rigged differently. Roping saddles are usually full rigged toward the front of the saddle. Many pleasure and trail saddles are 7/8 or 3/4 rigging which is more toward the center of the saddle. 
It really depends on how your saddle is rigged whether pulling on the horn is going to pull your saddle off center. Does that make sense?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Another thing to take into consideration is HOW the horn is pulled. I've never roped, but from what i've seen, the aim is for the horse to be facing the cow when holding it, right? So the horn is being pulled forward, down onto the shoulder. It gives the horse more purchase and a wider base of support. If the horse stood at right angles to the cow, it would be easier for them to be pulled off balance.

When you get on, you pull the saddle to the side, not forward such as when roping. That's the issue - It pulls sideways and twists the tree. If you could somehow only pull forward onto the shoulder, it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a quite interesting thread. I'm finding that my own mounting has been sad as I had gained quite a bit more weight than I should have. After losing 20 lbs (yay) I'm seeing just how awful my mounting had gotten, and I am improving it (again). 

I always do the left hand on the mane with the reins and right hand on the middle of the saddle. I then use my right leg to spring on up there. (glad to say I can finally do this on my brother's 16.2 hand gelding again [: ) I get up there as quickly as possible, but I also make sure to land softly.


----------



## Peetz (Mar 14, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I have never, in my entire life understood the purpose of putting your foot in the stirrup as you face the rear, and then hopping like a goon. I see no practical purpose, and not only is it dangerous, it gives you a fantastic opportunity to toe your horse right in the barrel with your pointy boot.
> 
> Why on earth do people do this? Isn't it just easier to twist your stirrup the correct way and start out IN the mounting position? Why is hopping around on one leg, poking your horse in the belly seen as the "proper" way?


 OMGosh, no kidding! I was LOL when I read your post. I will not do that either, it is hard enought to keep my leg way up there ( short person + tall horse= difficult mounting) let alone hopping on one foot to get in possition. Besides, who likes to be jabbed in the gut with a boot! No kidding! OMGosh too funny.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

when I mount from the ground I grab mane. But over the last few years I've started using a mounting block... what a novel invention....


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> when I mount from the ground I grab mane. But over the last few years I've started using a mounting block... what a novel invention....


I always always girth up the horse a little loose, and walk the first 2 or 300 yards to warm up both the horse and myself. I then do up the last 2 hole, I run a rubber stretch girth and then mount. I also dismount the same distance from home, loosen the saddle and walk him in to let blood back into his back slowly. It is just good practice.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't really use my upper body at all, to pull myself on. I just spring on up there and while doing so, try to stay as close to the horse as possible, that really helps, compared to some people who are a few feet away and jump up using mostly their upper body to hoist up (thats when you see them sitting up there for five minutes using their bottoms to shift the saddle every which way to make it center, thats got to suck for the horse right?) I don't have to center my saddle when I'm on, because like I said, I just use my legs and jump up, my hands are on the saddle for balance. I give a plus to mounting blocks though, they are so much easier for the horse, as stated in previous posts.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Guess my springs have sprung :-( There isn't much I can do about that maybe get some of those fancy sneakers with the springs in them. 
Or these? THey might be tough to get in a stirrup


----------



## Whisper (Mar 28, 2010)

Excellent thread, i really must take notice how i mount to make sure im doing it correctly, i always use a mounting block, be it a gate or fence out on rides or chair/block at home as my horse is 16.3 and i believe i would put too much pressure on her trying to haul myself up that high from the ground.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I grab the mane next to the horn when I mount,lol. It doesn't hurt them, and it doesn't cause the saddle to do a lot.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Because I'm an old fart now, I stand on a step stool and simply swing my leg over and sit down on my saddle. I can barely mount from the ground anymore, my knees are too cranky.


----------

